# Looking For A Rs21 In Four Corner's Area



## Toma Gosselin (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We are looking for a well maintained RS21 in the Four Corners area. We can drive a bit for the right trailer.

Thanks,

Toma


----------



## kenngeri (Aug 12, 2010)

Toma Gosselin said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking for a well maintained RS21 in the Four Corners area. We can drive a bit for the right trailer.
> 
> ...


Are you still looking for a 21rs


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Toma Gosselin said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are looking for a well maintained RS21 in the Four Corners area. We can drive a bit for the right trailer.
> 
> ...


I've got one for sale in San Antonio, TX. Check my post on September 15 for details. Let me know if you have questions.


----------

